# -ek, -ík - masculine diminutives



## Encolpius

Zdravím, budu velice stručný.... proč se neříká hadík, ale hádek? (Hádek jsem znal jako příjmení) 
Existují nějaká pravidla, kdy použít koncovku -ek a kdy -ík? 
Někdy obě koncovky jsou možné (psík - pejsek)
Vím, že pro rodilé mluvčí to asi nebude žádný problém.... 
Pokud bych zavedl nějaké úplně nové moderní slovo, tak podle čeho zvolím zdrobnělinu? 
Děkuji


----------



## kelt

Troufnu si odhadovat, že pravidla neexistují. Jako rodilý mluvčí se řídím snad jen zvukomalebnou podobou slov. Intuitivně si vyberu tu "správnou." Ale to vám asi moc nepomůže... no i když, vy umíte česky velmi dobře. Určitě jste si už vyvinul cit pro češtinu.

Pokud vytváříte nové slovo, zkuste si představit, která varianta by se vyslovovala lépe. Případně vyzkoušejte na svém okolí. Nějak předpokládám, že takto mohou pracovat copy-writers testujíc, co je lepší pojmenování.

Určite budou existovat i případy, kdy půjde označit za správné obě možnosti.


----------



## bibax

Také o žádných pravidlech nevím. Přesto lze říci:

1) přípona -ík je dlouhá varianta přípony -ek, původně -ék, zúžením é na í (psék > psík, jako mléko > mlíko);

2) při tvorbě zdrobnělin se téměř vždy něco děje s délkou samohlásek, např.:

- je-li kmenová samohláska dlouhá, pak se často zkracuje (nůž > nožík, kůň > koník)
- je-li kmenová samohláska krátká, pak se často prodlužuje (plot > plůtek, hrad > hrádek, most > můstek)
- pokud se krátká kmenová samohláska prodlužuje, pak se většinou použije krátká přípona -ek (nelze plůtík, hrádík)
- pokud se krátká kmenová samohláska neprodlužuje, pak se naopak většinou použije dlouhá přípona -ík (koš > košík, dort > dortík)
- někdy jsou možné obě varianty: nos > nůsek i nosík, prst > prstek i prstík

Tak bychom mohli pokračovat až do Aleluja (až do Chvalte Pána , také zajímavý obrat). Jsou zkrátka určité tendence a vzory, které intuitivně následujeme, tvoříme-li zdrobněliny.

Ještě bych připomněl, že někdy jsou příslušné tvary již obsazeny jiným významem, např. zvon > zvoník, slad > sládek, apod.

Zkusme tedy najít zdrobnělinu nějakého nového slova, např. blog. Já bych řekl blůžek, je to podle vzoru bog (> bóh/bůh) > bůžek. Lze i bložek.

Na netu se ovšem často používá blůček < blog (_"Blůček, to už bych fakt nevěděla o čem je řeč, to jako blog?"_). To je zásadně špatně, g se mění na ž; blůček/bloček je od blok.


----------



## nueby

Tento link by měl být k věci, ale ve chvíli, kdy gramatikáři sáhnou k frekvenční analýze, tuším, že pravidlo existovat nebude: http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=5194


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Téma utváření zdrobnělin (tj. deminutiv/diminutiv) v českém jazyce není velice náročným tématem jenom pro (velmi pokročilé) studenty českého jazyka, nýbrž i pro samotné rodilé mluvčí, ano. Nově utvořené zdrobněliny lze dle mého subjektivního soudu označit také za tzv. neologismy. Zda-li se pak v jazyce trvale uchytí, udrží, či nikoliv, je již otázka jiná. My, Češi, utváříme zdrobněliny intuitivně, vždy dle nám předem známých vzorů, které jsme se ve škole museli nazpaměť učit. Avšak i my musíme velice dlouho přemýšleti nad tím, zda-li je ale pak vůbec možné dané slovo dle toho, či onoho vzoru utvořit. Neustále ho pak dokola skloňujeme, či časujeme… To si všichni přiznejme!

Co se lexikální stránky, lexikologie, či morfologie češtiny týče, musíme si nahlas bez okolků říci, že je skutečně „bohatým“ jazykem, ano. Jinými slovy řečeno, čeština je po morfologické stránce natolik bohatá, že může vytvářet neologismy, zdrobněliny takřka donekonečna! O to těžší je pak tyto pravidla někomu srozumitelně zprostředkovat, vysvětlit. Tomuto tématu se věnují celé knihy, knižní svazky… Tahle položená otázka nejde zodpovědět komplexně!       

Zde jsou moje vlastní příklady z praxe:

*1) zdrobnělina – (koncovka - ík)*

- rod mužský (singulár), výskyt: méně častý,  
- význam: o jeden stupeň, řád nižší (tj. velký (pes) => menší (psík) )

a) pes – psík, tygr – tygřík, kozel – kozlík, hřeb – hřebík, les – lesík, kůň – koník, nůž – nožík, keř – keřík, kašel – kašlík, muž – mužík, stařec- stařík, ksicht – ksichtík, pytel – pytlík, mazel – mazlík, kotel – kotlík, prst – prstík, nos – nosík, koš – košík, hroch – hrošík, arch – aršík,  svetr - svetřík, hadr – hadřík, kapr – kapřík, osel – oslík, kýbl – kyblík, uhel – uhlík, kostel – kostelík, klacek – klacík, kufr – kufřík,  etc.  

- typické zejména pro označení nějakého povolání, či činnosti, kterou někdo za nějakým účelem vykonává. Nejedná se zde avšak o zdrobněliny, ano: např. kouzelník, milovník, společník, vlastník, nájemník, vodník, lesník, koledník, kominík, válečník, bojovník, spolu/-účastník, domovník, tajemník, soustružník, skladník, úředník, obchodník, daňový poplatník, hrobník, soukromník, varhaník, hudebník, kriminálník, loupežník, náčelník, důstojník, podporučík, lékárník, zlatník, právník etc. 

Nebo ještě: "Přijít za někým (např. za zaměstnavatelem, ex-přítelkyní, věřitelem atd.) s prosíkem..." (=> "prosík" - až moc plačtivě prositi, žádati, s nářkem...)  

*2) zdrobnělina  – (koncovka – ek)
*
- rod mužský (singulár), výskyt: velice frekventovaný, častý
- význam: minimálně o jeden stupeň, řád nižší
- lze snadno utvořit „triády“ typu: zub – zoubek – zoubeček, list – lístek – lísteček apod.

a) pes – pejsánek, hafan – hafánek, koberec – kobereček, stůl – stolek – stoleček, citrón – citrónek, osel – oslíček, posel – poslíček, řemen – řemínek, klíč – klíček, plán – plán(eč)ek, písek – píseček, stroj – strojek – stroječek, talíř – talířek, zub – zoubek – zoubeček, motýl – motýlek, kanár – kanárek, kýbl – kyblíček, pták – ptáček, koláč – koláček, knoflík – knoflíček, strom – stromek – stromeček, obraz – obrázek - obrázeček, traktor – traktůrek, plech – plíšek, vlak – vláček, pan/panák – panáček, maják – majáček, hrnek – hrneček, palec – paleček, blb(-ec) – blbeček, machr – machýrek, borec – boreček, chudák – chudáček, frajer – frajírek, flek – flíček, oheň – ohýnek, plamen – plamínek, kámen – kamínek, večer – večírek, kořen – kořínek, mazel – mazlíček, kašel – kašílek - kašlíček, botník – botníček, bochník – bochníček, klid – klídek – klídeček, děda – dědek – dědeček, oblek – obleček, nos – nosíček/nosánek,  stojan – stojánek - stojáneček, koš – košíček, prst – prstíček, ořech – oříšek, bonbón – bonbónek, papír – papírek, slovník – slovníček, medvěd – medvídek, polštář – polštářek, rám – rámeček, balón – balónek, balkón – balkónek, kočár – kočárek, kotník – (odhalený) kotníček, kopec – kopeček, vrchol – vrcholek, mazel – mazlíček, vlas – vlásek, pás – pásek, bodlák – bodláček, sníh – snížek, puchýř – puchýřek, kobliha – koblížek, kruh – kroužek –  kroužeček,  čaj – čajíček (tj. velice slabý čaj),  kabát – kabátek, svetr – svetýrek, chléb – chlebíček, pár - párek – páreček, salám – salámek, chlup – chloupek - chloupeček, jazyk – jazýček, zvon – zvonek - zvoneček, býk – býček (hov. „bejček“), věšák – věšáček, krám – krámek - krámeček, klobouk – klobouček, králík – králíček, barák – baráček, dům – domek - domeček (Pozor u slov: hůl, kůl, sůl – nelze!!), míč – míček, prsten – prstýnek, smích – smíšek, kolík – kolíček, dudlík – dudlíček, pasák – pasáček, úředník – úředníček, brouk – brouček, kluk – klouček, kříž – křížek - křížeček, sak – sáček, vak – váček, zobák – zobáček, člověk – človíček, knedlík – knedlíček, bratr – bratříček, holub – holoubek, drak – dráček, myš – myšáček, sud – soudek - soudeček, kanál – kanálek, sloup – sloupek – sloupeček (tj. venkovní, novinový), stát – státeček, tác – tácek, rak – ráček, mák – máček, zloděj – zlodějíček,  drát – drátek – dráteček, klokan – klokánek – klokáneček, límec – límeček, drobek – drobeček, banán – banánek, mrazák – mrazáček, strup – stroupek, bazén – bazének, sumec – sumeček,  samec – sameček, zámek – zámeček,  větrák – větráček, rohlík – rohlíček, chodník – chodníček, tvaroh – tvarůžek, roh – růžek, batoh – batůžek, krtek – krteček, bazar – bazárek, zadek – zadeček, cop –  copánek, sklep –  sklípek, schod – schůdek, kastrol – kastrolek/kastrůlek, žebřík – žebříček, hrad – hrádeček, květ – kvítek etc.

*3) zdrobněliny – koncovka (-č/š/ž/ň/ť/l/nka)
*
- rod ženský (singulár), výskyt: velice frekventovaný, častý
- význam: opět o jeden stupeň, řád nižší
- zde lze také utvořiti „triády“, ale ne avšak v takovém rozsahu jako u výše uvedeného rodu mužského (viz „včela, ruka, loď, žába, fena“ níže)

a) kočka – kočička, ovce – ovečka, ryba – rybička, chyba – chybička, krabice – krabička, palice – palička, kapsa – kapsička, nohavice – nohavička, rukavice – rukavička, bota – botička, barva – barvička, kráva – kravička, tráva – travička, zima – zimička, bába – babička, teta – tetička, káva – kávička, lednice – lednička, deska – destička, voda – vodička, bunda – bundička, kniha – knížka – knížečka, tužka- tužtička, lžíce – lžička, židle – židlička, vesta – vestička, sestra – sestřička, lopata – lopatička, boule – boulička, koule – kulička, píseň – písnička, mrkev – mrkvička, trojka – trojička, pěst – pěstička, parta – partička, lavice – lavička, hlava – hlavička, konvice – konvička, korouhev – korouhvička, laň – laňka, blána – blanka, paní – panička, zpráva – zprávička, žíla – žilka, včela – včelka - včelička, vosa – vosička, čepice – čepička, karta – kartička, ruka – ručka – ručička, hrouda – hroudička, tlama – tlamička, pusa – pusinka (– pusinečka), kachna (kačena) – kachnička (kačenka), šťáva – šťávička, zmrzlina – zmrzlinka, cesta – cestička, chodba – chodbička, houba – houbička, holub – holubička, trubice – trubička, hadice – hadička, kytka – kytička, květina – květinka, klika – klička, poklice – poklička, sklenice – sklenička, růže – růžička, tvář – tvářička, kasa – kasička, pokladna – pokladnička, náhoda – náhodička, koruna – korunka, polévka – polívčička, holka – holčička, kost – kostička, kostka – kostička, past – pastička, mast – mastička, loď – loďka – lodička, pistole – pistolka, blecha – bleška, veš – veška, taška – taštička, síť – síťka, skříň – skříňka, hvězda – hvězdička, řiť – řiťka, chuť – choutka (srovnej: „pochoutka“), moč – močka, práce – prácička, větev – větvička, šiška – šištička, bambule – bambulka, guma – gumička, samice – samička, kůže – kůžička, louže – loužička, škvíra – škvírka, díra – dírka, dlaždice – dlaždička, zeď – zídka, moucha – muška, vesnice – vesnička, uzda – uzdička, cibule – cibulka, princezna – princeznička, hruška – hruštička, švestka – švestička, marmeláda – marmeládka, svíce – svíčka, klec – klícka, žížala – žížalka, novina – novinka (tj. nová zpráva), láhev – lahvička, kuchyň – kuchyňka, jitrnice – jitrnička, žába – žabka – žabička, fena – fenka – fenečka, strana – stránka – stránečka, hodina – hodinka, minuta – minutka etc.

*4) zdrobněliny - koncovka (-érko/- ečko/-ičko/-íčko/-átko/-nko/-š(/č)ko)
*
- rod střední (singulár)
- u zpodstatnělých sloves to působí přinejmenším velice podivně, ano (viz např. „koupání, čtení“)

a) pero – pérko, město – městečko, kolo – kolečko, prso – prsíčko, psaní – psaníčko, koupání – koupáníčko, sklo – sklíčko, víko – víčko, slovo – slůvko – slovíčko, slunce – slunko – sluníčko, teplo – teplíčko, mléko – mlíčko, kafé – kafíčko, auto – autíčko, mýdlo – mýdlíčko/(hov. „mejdlíčko“), sádlo – sádlíčko, ráno – raníčko, čtení – čteníčko, letadlo – letadélko (hov. „letadýlko“), křídlo – křídélko/křidýlko, hovado – hovádko, oko – očko – očíčko, ucho – ouško, prkno – prkénko (hov. „prkýnko“), koleno – kolénko (hov. „kolýnko“), lano – lanko, zrcadlo – zrcátko, prase – prasátko, maso – masíčko, zlato – zlatíčko, pyžamo – pyžámko, triko – tričko, jablko – jablíčko, vejce – vajíčko, okno – okénko, nádobí – nádobíčko, brko – brčko, víno – vínko, pití – pitíčko (děské pití), srdce – srdíčko etc.

*Často ale také dochází ke změně rodu (nově utvořeného) substantiva**:
*
a) karamel (rod mužský) => karamelka (rod ženský), hon (rod mužský) => honička (rod ženský), blb (rod mužský) => blbka (rod ženský), baby (čti: „bejby“ – mimin(k)o, rod střední) => bejbísek (rod mužský), těhotenství (rod střední) => těhule/těhulka (Eufemismus => „žena v jiném stavu“, tj. „těhotná žena“, rod ženský), plácání (rod střední) => plácačka (rod ženský), kočka (rod ženský) => kočičák (rod mužský), žába (rod ženský) => žabák (rod mužský) etc. 

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Bohemos

Pokračování: 

Při utváření nových slov obecně dochází k mnoha morfologickým jevům, a to např. k: ke změně rodu substantiv, ke změně kmenové samohlásky, kmenového vokálu, přidání nové koncovky etc.
Uživatel Encolpius mluví česky ale „jako když bičem mrská“, a proto jsem si dal tu námahu, práci, abych mu ukázal, že má čeština určitou logiku, že se lze tyto principy, zákonitosti tvorby zdrobnělin naučit, záleží ale již jen na něm, zda-li se do mých příkladů „ponoří“ do hloubky, či nikoliv…! Vezměte si jedno slovo po druhém, přeložte si ho, podívejte se na jeho rod, rozeberte jeho kmen (konsonant + vokál), podívejte se na přidělenou koncovku. Na poslední tři body (= konsonant + vokál + koncovka) si vezměte barevnou tužku, propisku, fix. Závěrem vyhledejte v textu všechny morfologicky podobná slova, rozdělte, rozřaďte si je do skupin! Vytiskněte si to! Naučte se to všechno nazpaměť! Máte velmi pokročilou znalost českého jazyka, tohle Vás posune bezesporu dál! Vezměte si k ruce slovník a makejte ! 

P.S.: Příspěvek byl údajně moc dlouhý, musel jsem ho zkrátit!

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem za užitečné komentáře a odkazy. 

Článek z časopisu Naše řeč je více než vyčerpávající. A dokonce není až tak zastaralý. Překvapilo mě to "pravidlo" vázané na kořennou samohlásku....počítal jsem s tím, že by ta pravidla určila spíše koncová souhláska....možná existovala nějaká vokální harmonie v češtině  

Bohemosovi musím zvlášť poděkovat za bohatý seznam (pevně věřím, že jste to zkopíroval z nějaké mluvnice, jinak byste u toho musel strávit hodně času).....naučil jsem se nová slova mazel, smíšek a prosík....  svetýrek jsem neznal, pouze svetřík... mrazáček ...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

@Encolpius
no, to ani omylem, tohle je můj vlastní seznam , svých autorských práv se vědomě zříkám, ano ! Svědomí zde mám naprosto "čisté"! 

Jak na to nyní ještě tak koukám, tak lze k bodu 2) "- ek" dodat následující: "květ - kvítek - kvíteček". No, "mazel" je odvozen od slovesa "mazlit(i) (se s někým/něčím)". Příklad: Ona/On se se mnou neustále mazlí. Je to můj veliký mazel, mazlíček jeden! 

Ano, "svetr - svetřík/svetýrek" lze naprosto bez obav kdykoliv užít! "Mrazáček" je skutečně zdrobnělina od slova "mrazák", ano. 

No, ještě mě nyní napadá např. slovo "mrzák - mrzáček" (=> fyzicky, duševně postižený jedinec, člověk), "bezdomovec - bezďák (hov.)" (=> člověk, žijící trvale na ulici; tj. člověk bez domova), "rolák - roláček" (=> svetr až ke krku; oblečení),... 


P.S.: Doufám, že si na mě pak také vzpomenete, budu-li se jednou učit maďarsky... )

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Na netu se ovšem často používá blůček < blog (_"Blůček, to už bych fakt nevěděla o čem je řeč, to jako blog?"_). To je zásadně špatně, g se mění na ž; blůček/bloček je od blok.


Pôvodné slovanské _g_ sa už zmenilo v češtine na _h _dosť dávno, takže spontánna spojitosť medzi _g_ a_ ž_ už zrejme neexistuje. Zato v slovách prejatých pozdejšie, hlavne z nemčiny, je namiesto _g_ často _k_, napr. Šternber*k* (narýchlo mi nenapadá lepší príklad ...). To by mohlo vysvetliť, prečo je dnes "prirodzenejší" tvar _blůček_ než _blůžek_. 

(Ja by som od _blog_ spontánne vytvoril zdrobnelinu _blogček_, ale to by mohlo platiť skôr pre slovenčinu ...)


----------



## vianie

*blog* -> blodžík -> bločék (bloček) -> blůček

Slovenčina je tu len v prvom vývojovom štádiu.


----------



## ilocas2

zdrobnělina od blog je blogísek


----------

